# IUI - More About Sperm??



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Today I had my second IUI. Until an hour ago I was extremely happy because I have 3 eggs and dr. said that my dh had done a "good count". But when I asked, he said "94% motility" and "we are putting 3 millions in there". Is not 3 million a low count? May be I understood 3 and he said 30?. 

The other question is: how long does the washed sperm live? I got my IUI at 3.30 and my dh gave his sample at 12.30, due to a clinic schedule rearrangement. I asked the dr the question and he said that washed sperm lived between 4 and 8 hs. Is that truth? 

Sorry about so many questions. Today is my first day of 2ww and I am trying to put my mind at rest. 

Many thanks, Aless!!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

When a count is given at IUI it is the actual count of how many sperm are being put in and 94% are moving compared to a sample of say 20 million and only 40% moving. We put in the best of the best. Washed sperm can live a number of hours and have been known to survive even overnight sitting in a pot on the bench. The sperm would have been fine for your treatment.

Sarah


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

MANY THANKS, Sarah. I need to think on other things now. Love, Aless


----------

